# LOST



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone watch it? Any opinions on what's going on? On the last episode (Wednesday) a woman told one of the characters (Charlie) he needed help. Later he cried on her shoulder asking her for help. She said "I can't help you baby" and began to pray with him.


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2005)

Lost is one of our new favorites to watch...there are only a few shows we can really say we "love".

1) Buffy
2) Angel
3) Alias

and now, Lost. J.J. Abrams makes really interesting shows, and I was surprised how Wednesday's episode ended, because it's confirming what I expect is going on. I think there is going to be some "redemptive" themes unravelling. Lost doesn't only refer to their plane crashing and no one knows where they are...each of them is Lost. I can't wait to see what Abrams has in mind. I think I like this show because this sort of a theme was very dominant in Buffy...anyways, what do others think will be developing?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 8, 2005)

Check out Veronica Mars. That is my favorite new show.


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't...it advertised itself as a Buffy ripoff...I simply can't watch that show now!


----------

